# Sticky  Rules and warnings



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For some reason we have members who really don't understand what the rules are and how to abide by them. This section is *supposed* to be here for discussion on home security and personal security that is beyond what the best kind of gun is or what kind of ammo is best or how much ammo is required.

So, this section is now closed. What you will find at the top is a logo to our Firearms site where you can talk about guns to your hearts content. I will be going through this section and removing all posts that I can find that have anything to do with guns and ammo, once completed, I will reopen the section.

*Anyone* that posts anything in this section about guns and ammo will find this section closed to them. This is and was your only warning.



Now, just to clarify.

Gun-talk for the sake of talking about guns and ammo should be over at our sister-site. That would include things like deals on ammo, special-sales on different firearms and just the general banter that goes on (and on) about guns. You want to know what the best first gun is to buy, go to our sister site. You want to know how to get your ConcealedCarry or OpenCarry licence, go to our sister site.

Gun-talk that has to do with maintenance of the "tool" (cleaning, caring for, etc) is fine here on the forum. The handcrafts section would be a good place for most of those topics (*http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f79/*) or under Tools and emergency kits (*http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/*) or maybe even the Articles section (*http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/*). If you want to learn how to do your own melting of lead and casting of bullets, visit our MetalWorking section. You want guidance on reloading, again, check out our metalworking section (*http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f81/*).

Gun-talk that has to do with hunting is also fine. It is best to be in the Livestock / Hunting / Fishing section (*http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/*) when talking about hunting. Hunting does not equal "protection from the big bad bear" or "protection from the big bad wolf", hunting means putting food on the table for your family.

I like guns, I have lots of them. I use them to hunt, I caress them, I collect them, I have them hanging on my wall as art ... but ... due to the agreements we have with our hosting-site (GroupBuilder), the firearms chit-chat should always be on our firearms site at *FireArmsTalk.com*.

*
Some other sites that may also interest you in talking about guns in general that are not connected with our family of forums

http://canadiangunnutz.com/
http://glocktalk.com/*​


----------

